

Show HN: Gamechat.im – Cross platform chat for gamers - piggott7
https://gamechat.im/

======
chatmasta
Cool concept but site doesn't say much?

Is this XMPP?

You should check out www.razer.com -- specifically their "comms" products

~~~
piggott7
Its an MVP, we are still working out the kinks. We are currently building in
the screenshot sharing feature.

